# Code 99080 Special Reports question



## marci_ann (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all, 

Does anybody have more specific reports that are included in order to bill this code? For example, can we bill this code for when doctors fill out motor vehicle application for disabled parking placard/plate or a physician certification of illness form so a patient's electricity is not cut off. 

And if so, what ICD-9 code corresponds? I was thinking V68.09 or V68.01 for starters depending on the situation. But most importantly I'm looking for when I can use 99080. Thanks!


----------



## tonirae (Aug 7, 2012)

Any takers on this question?


----------



## aaron.lucas (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, the code description says "such as insurance forms", so those DMV applications and certificates may qualify.  Also, this could be if the doctor reviewed past medical records and wrote a special report relating to how the past history affects the patient's current treatment.  I would be careful though with this code, as it's kind of difficult to document.  It's almost like a combination of an unlisted code and modifier -22, in that there is no real specific service being performed, and it is "over and above" what is normally done.  Expect to be required to show plenty of documentation and detail what the report is intended for.  And even then it might not get paid.  Hope this helped some?


----------

